# Win32.Sality.l ??



## FighterVn (Jun 25, 2006)

i scan my PC with Bitdefender 9 and i found this "virus" but i can disinfect or del it , when i use ghost to restore my PC but i cant del it... it infected to all my exe file -.-!


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

I would go to the HJT Topic in this Forum and post your problem


----------

